# FTA General Questions



## NoMax (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello,

I am interested in learning more about FTA and finding out what I can see. The channel lists seem to be mainly foriegn language or Christian channels. I see there are also a few network channels. Is there anything else available thats "worth it" that I would be able to pick up with a ku band setup? What about all these "feeds", are they worth anything? Can someone please post examples of what you found with your receiver when you did the blind scan?

Also I noticed that many of the FTA receivers have a card slot. Are there subscription services that I can get (and pay for) with one of these receivers? Where are they listed and how can I find out more info on what is available?

Thanks,

NM


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome NM!

Yes, it's true that non-religious English-language channels are in the minority among North American FTA channels, but why focus on the channels that you don't want to watch? I prefer to think about the 40 or so FTA non-religious English-language channels that provide me with shows and sports that I can't get anywhere else. (Foreign language channels are fun too, but I sure wish I understood what was going on!)

And the feeds. If you like news, check out the raw feeds of reporters showing how they really feel before and after their scripted reports. There are some sports feeds -- the one that sticks in my mind was a University of Hawaii volleyball match being beamed to viewers back home. And then there are the channels that drift briefly into the clear, such as the Aboriginal Peoples TV Network I saw last night. (It's gone now.)

The card slot is mainly used elsewhere in the world, where it's easier to use a conditional access card to subscribe to the additional channels you want. Most North American subscription-based services require proprietary receivers.

Let us know if you have any other questions. Have fun! :wave:


----------

